# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Ndihmë me hollësi se si mund të instaloj Linux-in

## erisa_djana

pershendetje si po ja kaloni  mund te me ndihmoj ndonjeri me hollesi se si mund te instaloj linux-in  sepse me duhet , nese eshte e mundur prej ndonjerit te ma shpjegoj me figura , please 1 ndihme , gjithe te mirat ciaoooooo

----------


## gigabyte

Eshte e leht te instalosh linux

----------


## erisa_djana

eshte per ty e lehte sepse e di mire  ta instalosh kurse per mua edhe per ndonje tjeter qe nuk e merr vesh mire i duket shume e veshtire , nese mundesh ti ose ndonje tjeter mundet te me ndihmoj me figura dhe me shpjegimin e tyre ju lutem , sepse me duhet ta mesoj, ciaoo

----------


## erisa_djana

ju lutem a di ndonjeri rreth kesaj teme qe kam postuar une , sepse jam fillestrar ne linux edhe do te me ndihmonte shume sikur te postonte ndonjeri me figura dhe me shpjegime  , gjithemone nese eshte e mundur po e patet bezdi lereni fare nuk eshte e detyrueshme , faleminderit per mirekuptimin, naten e mire

----------


## gigabyte

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=189

Shiko kete forum se ketu behet fjal vetem per linux.Ndoshta te ndimon

----------


## erisa_djana

e kam pare kete forum edhe me ka ndihmuar shume keto pergjigjet qe jane ketu , por meqe jam fillestar ne kompjuter prandaj e desha prej ndonjerit prej jush te me ndihmonte instalimin e linux-it me figura , nese di ndonjeri mund te me ndihmoj nese jo asgje faleminderit shume edhe per keto

----------


## rachi

fillestar 1 shkarko variantin ubuntu te linux-it, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download dhe digje ne nje cd duke zgjedhur opsionin burn image.
Pastaj fute diskun ne kompjuter dhe beji reboot, ti do futesh ne nje live=cd session, me fjale te tjera do e shikosh si eshte linuxi por pa tu ndryshuar kompjuteri, dhe aty pasaj ke opsionin ta instalosh. Ki parasysh se kur ta instalosh do te behet riformatimi i hard diskut, dmth gjithe informacioni qe ke aty do te shuhet, prandaj nese ke gjera te rendesishme kopjoji ne je usb drive ose ne nje dvd.
Nejse instalimi i ubuntu eshte shume i thjeshte, biles me i thjeshte se i windows xp, mjafton te ndjekesh opsionet.
Po ngece shkruaj ketu te te ndihmojme.
Suksese dhe gezoju botes se mrekullueshme te linuxit. Une per momentin po shkruaj ca skripte qe mi shkarkojne rekorde nga interneti, psh top albania radio dhe mi fusin ke mp3 playeri, gati per ti luajtur kur shkoj per te bere vrap. Windowsi nuk te lejon asnjehere to besh keto gjera duke ta fshehur kodin, prandaj sa me shpejt ti japesh drejtim aq me mire per ty.
Pershendetje
Sokol

----------


## erisa_djana

ok faleminderit do ta provoj njehere , une po e bej ne kurs linux edhe me duket si i veshtire shume disa thone eshte  i thjesht disa i veshtire nuk po e marre vesh mire nejse une avash avash do tja marre doren edhe nje here faleminderit shume ciaoooo

----------


## rachi

Mos u merzit se c'thone njerzit. Linux-i eshte shkruar nga njerez si ty e une per ne. Linuxi eshte ndryshe, eshte liria. Veshtiresia me e madhe eshte kalimi nga perdoruesi i fuqishem i mausit ne perdorues i fuqishem i llogjikes. Sa me shume do merresh me te, aq me shume do te hyj ne gjak, aq me shume  argetohesh.
Per mendimin tim, si fillestar qe je, kur ta perdoresh cd live, ndaje hard diskun ne 3 particione, 2 me NTFS per windows xp dhe per nje drive ku ti ruash filet e tua, dhe nje me ext3 ku te instalosh ubuntu. Driverin me file mund ta aksesosh si nga linuxi ashtu dhe nga windows xp. Keshtu kur ngec me linuxin, mund te hapesh xp deri sa tja marresh doren.
Pershendetje
Rachi

----------


## The Pathfinder

Po ne qe kemi te instaluar WIN XP dhe duam te provojme magjine e LINUX-it ...
Si behet formatimi pa prishur WIN XP?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Perdorni live cd eshte thene e sterthene po keta te rinjte direkt kalojne ne instalime. Linux nuk eshte I veshtire per nje njeri qe ka ide kompjuterike por per nje person qe eshte fillestar e sidomos qe ka punuar vetem me windows instalimi e perdorimi I linux mund te jete gogol. Nese keni shkakur ubuntu ka nje opsjon per live cd pa instaluar fare ne kompjuter.

Ardi

----------


## Bledari

> Perdorni live cd eshte thene e sterthene po keta te rinjte direkt kalojne ne instalime. Linux nuk eshte I veshtire per nje njeri qe ka ide kompjuterike por per nje person qe eshte fillestar e sidomos qe ka punuar vetem me windows instalimi e perdorimi I linux mund te jete gogol. Nese keni shkakur ubuntu ka nje opsjon per live cd pa instaluar fare ne kompjuter.
> 
> Ardi


Une po e shkarkoj tani Ubuntu Linux, dhe do ta provoj me CD LIVE, dua ta testoj dhe ta mesoj sepse me kane thene dhe po ma rithojne shume veta qe eshte fantastik.
Por nje pytje kisha per Linux, me qe jemi ne kete teme.
Te gjithe Driver e kompjuteri i njeh vet automatikisht apo duhet te kerkosh ne internet per driver apo ate cd qe ke aktualisht mund ti instalosh edhe ne Windows Ubuntu Linux? "gjithmone flasim nese une dua ne te ardhmen ta instaloj Ubuntu Linux.

----------


## altiX

> Por nje pytje kisha per Linux, me qe jemi ne kete teme.
> Te gjithe Driver e kompjuteri i njeh vet automatikisht apo duhet te kerkosh ne internet per driver apo ate cd qe ke aktualisht mund ti instalosh edhe ne Windows Ubuntu Linux? "gjithmone flasim nese une dua ne te ardhmen ta instaloj Ubuntu Linux.


Ubuntu Linux i njehë gati të gjitha, me ndonjë përjkashtim të vogël!
...Në Windows mund ta instalosh (emulosh) duke përdorur ndonjë makinë virtuale; si psh *vmware* apo *qemu*.
...Më së lehti është ta instalosh prej windowsit duke përdorur wubi. *Këtu* është e paraqitur edhe me foto!

----------


## Bledari

> Ubuntu Linux i njehë gati të gjitha, me ndonjë përjkashtim të vogël!
> ...Në Windows mund ta instalosh (emulosh) duke përdorur ndonjë makinë virtuale; si psh *vmware* apo *qemu*.
> ...Më së lehti është ta instalosh prej windowsit duke përdorur wubi. *Këtu* është e paraqitur edhe me foto!


Ok te flm gjithsesi une do bej nje prove ta shoh nje her si funksionon ne CD Live Linux, por nje pytje kisha une tani dhe 5 min mbaron shkarkimi i Linux qe po e mar nga faqa e saj, si mund ta hedh ne disk pasi une nuk kam Power ISO qe ta djeg ne ISO kshu qe me Nero mund ta djeg ne CD nese po SI MUND TA HEDH?

----------


## altiX

Unë jam përdorues vetëm i *Linux*-it. Për të bërë djeg'jen e iso. të dhënave përdor zakonisht programe siq janë: *gnomebaker* apo *k3b*.

Ti duhet të dhënën _.iso_ që ke shkarkuar nga webfaqja e Ubuntu Linux (*ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso*), ta bëshë '*burn*' me nero si CD Image. Pra, *burn CD Image*!

...Gjeta njö foto në internet (kështu psh):

----------


## Bledari

> Unë jam përdorues vetëm i *Linux*-it. Për të bërë djeg'jen e iso. të dhënave përdor zakonisht programe siq janë: *gnomebaker* apo *k3b*.
> 
> Ti duhet të dhënën _.iso_ që ke shkarkuar nga webfaqja e Ubuntu Linux (*ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso*), ta bëshë '*burn*' me nero si CD Image. Pra, *burn CD Image*!
> 
> ...Gjeta njö foto në internet (kështu psh):


me vjen keq, por prap nuk arrij dot ta bej edhe me burn image pasi nuk di, nje pytje programin qe shkarkova ishte *ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386* tani ky file eshte rar duhet ti bej extract???? dhe nese po si mund ta djeg sepse nuk di ma shpjegoni pak ndonjeri me foto apo me tutorial si behet?

----------


## helios

O Bledar, te duket sikur eshte .rar, se nuk eshte i tille. Ka marre ikonen e Winrar pasi ky i fundit mund ta cpaketoje.

----------


## rachi

Bledar kliko opsionin burn image dhe kur te hapi dritaren, kliko te ubuntu....... edhe burn pasaj, kaq. kur te perfundoj disku, shuje kompjuterin dhe rindize me diskun mrena e zgjidh boot from cd, pasaj ndiq opsionet e kaq, e instalove linux.

----------


## Bledari

Ku hap nga nero Burn Image nuk me del fare ne liste ubuntu qe eshte e kompresume ne rar :s ka ndonje njeri te ma tregoje me foto dhe me tutorial?

----------


## rachi

bleddar une se perdor nero me, ka programe te tjera si brassero ne linux, por ka mundesi se duhet te zgjedhesh all files kur e hap.

----------

